# Lab Results how to read?



## Sencha (Jul 26, 2017)

I just got these results back and I am not sure what they all mean. I was hoping some experienced eyes could help me figure it out.

TSH  

4.25 0.40-4.50 mIU/L

T4,FREE   
1.0 0.8-1.8 NG/DL

T3,FREE   
3.3 2.3-4.2 PG/ML

T3,REVERSE  

9 8-25 ng/dL

FERRITIN  

15 10-232 NG/ML

VITAMIN B12,SERUM  

309 200-1100 PG/ML

VITAMIN D,25-OH,TOTAL,IA   
38 30-100 NG/ML

 

I've had Hypo symptoms for the last 7 months but have hit road blocks getting any help at the endo office. I'm currently seeing another Dr who finally wanted to look at my T3 and Reverse. But I'm not sure what to make of the results since they all seem to be in the "normal" range.

The only thing that was high was a Wheat test?

WHEAT (F4) IGG  

23.7 H < 2.0 mcg/mL

Does anyone have any insight into what might be happening with my body at this point? Other than me feeling like a complete mess most of the time.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

I will comment in bold beside your results...



> TSH
> 
> 4.25 0.40-4.50 mIU/L
> 
> ...


Have you had antibodies testing to include TPO and Thyroglobulin?


----------



## Sencha (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you for answering me.
No, I haven't had any of the TPO or other done is that to test for Hashi? My current Dr mentioned he thought the endo office would test for that. Honestly I don't believe they did since my TSH levels are in the normal range I didn't get a lot of help from them. Should I request it when I see him next? I see him Jan 2nd, that's when we go over the test results. I was just trying to get a heads up on what it all means before I head in there. So thank you for that. I do have a thyroid nodule on my right side that has to be checked out every 6 months, right now it's small. But we are hoping the iodine will shrink it completely or not have any negative effect on it.

I am currently taking some b12, vit d 4000 , and iron. The naturopath has me on some Iodine to start with 3 times per week. That has actually helped with the brain fog a lot. It's not perfect but it has alleviated some of my symptoms. We will see what he says when I go back in.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The TPO will help determine if the cause is auto immune.

Having a nodule large enough to monitor definitely has a factor in thyroid function.

Do you have any labs prior to beginning the iodine? I'm curious as to how it has affected your results.


----------



## Sencha (Jul 26, 2017)

after my first results when I was told I would get no help until my next test results I started to take ashwaghanda because I was do desperate for the brain fog to lift.

Before the ashwaghanda my May's lab was tsh 4.5 .t4 .9 .. from May

My July labs (and after I continued to take 600 mg of Ashwangda) my tsh came down to 3.98 and T4 was 1.1.. So was that due to the ashwaghanda? I'm not sure, but I think it helped with those numbers. Oddly enough.

I got into see this New Dr just on Nov 30th. I stopped taking the ashwaghanda for 2 weeks so my numbers would be more reflective and I felt terrible. The brain fog came back after just 3 days without it. During the appt he told me I could keep taking it for now . I started again a week later, but the iodine was helping the brain fog so I just stopped taking it. I've only been on the Iodine 24 days and only 3 times per week. I think considering the numbers we are probably looking at medication. he was less resistant to the idea of trying to help than the Endo was.

I just think the Endo Dr refused to hear me. Maybe she hears it all day long? But she was less than sympathetic to my plight. Which was frustrating for me. I waited 5 months to see this New Guy and I pay out of pocket. But if he can help me feel relatively normal again? It's worth every penny.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The lab's you posted are definitely hypo. I would agree that thyroid hormone replacement is probably your next best option.


----------

